# Virgin Vapor Vapemail



## Lyle Abrahams (8/7/14)

Just received my custom juice from virgin vapor. Building a fresh nano dragon. Time to get tasting #excited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (8/7/14)

This def needs another week or two steep to get the custard notes to come through. So into the cupboard she goes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

